# Does anyone know how to use a Jarvis Gildersleeve?



## Franklyn (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello, years ago I bought a Logan Lathe with tooling. The lathe was originally built in 1947.  Included in the tooling was an attachment stamped Jarvis Gildersleeve which I believe is used for lathe assisted tapping. I've asked some of the local machinists if they had ever heard of this and no one did. The tool has a Morse taper on one end which apparently goes into the tail stock and a tap chuck on the other end. There is a ratcheting portion, mid tool, with an opening for a threaded rod to operate the ratchet. Operating the ratchet will turn the tap chuck until it extends  about 0.75 inches and then further turning will not turn the tap chuck.. I think at this point the tail stock is loosened and advanced towards the headstock. Then repeat the process. I'm guessing at this. Stamped on the body of the tool is :Jarvis Gildersleeve Patent # 1010743. I intend to use it by trial and error method but that is a last resort. I've emailed Jarvis Cutting tools but so far no answer and they may not be the maker of this tool.  Any info would be appreciated.
.


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 8, 2017)

You've emailed the wrong Jarvis Co. I believe. Jarvis tapping heads were made in Middletown, Ct. I think you'll get an answer here.   

email: sales@jarvisproducts.com 

33 Anderson Road, Middletown, CT 06457 USA* 
Phone: 860.347.7271 
Fax: 860.347.9905*


----------



## magicniner (Nov 8, 2017)

Is it a tapping head for a drill press?


----------



## Superburban (Nov 8, 2017)

Patents can be wonderful places to find info.


https://www.google.com/patents/US1010743
http://www.google.com.pg/patents/US1458300


Also found this add.


----------



## Franklyn (Nov 8, 2017)

magicniner said:


> Is it a tapping head for a drill press?


Thanks to Superburban, I can say the Jarvis Gildersleeve can be used for both a drill press or a lathe.
Also thanks 4ssss for the email, I will contact them.


----------



## Franklyn (Nov 8, 2017)

Superburban said:


> Patents can be wonderful places to find info.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/patents/US1010743
> ...


----------



## Franklyn (Nov 8, 2017)

Thank you Superburban! One of the first things I did was put the patent # in a google search and came up with nothing useful. In fact one of the responses directed me to a house selling for $ 1,010,743! Obviously I'm searching for this patent incorrectly. I see how your search was phrased which got results.
In any event, this is very helpful. I'm going to read the patents and should be able to figure out how it works. Thanks!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 8, 2017)

Since this can be used on Drill Presses, and they normally are not reversible, I'm going to guess that you use the drill press or tail stock to drive the tap into the hole until it ratchets, then reverse the pressure on the tap holder (lift in the drill press)  and the Jacobs will reverse the tap and it will unscrew from the hole.


----------



## Franklyn (Nov 8, 2017)

T Bredehoft said:


> Since this can be used on Drill Presses, and they normally are not reversible, I'm going to guess that you use the drill press or tail stock to drive the tap into the hole until it ratchets, then reverse the pressure on the tap holder (lift in the drill press)  and the Jacobs will reverse the tap and it will unscrew from the hole.



Yes, I think. I just read the patents which were filed Dec 5, 1911. They had many typos. I suspect they were scanned and that's just how the scanning interpreted the original printing. The design of the tool is to automatically feed the tap into the work and then reverse itself, withdrawing the tap. In any case a lathe, mill or drill press, the operator does not reverse the rotation of the drill press, lathe or mill to cause the withdrawal of the tap. I think the operator  moves the ratchet rod on the Gildersleeve when he wants the reversal to take place. I'll fool around with it over the next few days now that I have and idea of how it's supposed to work.


----------



## 4ssss (Nov 8, 2017)

After looking at it some more, I think its just an older version of a tapping head. The side hole is for a rod to fit so it wont spin in the tool. (either a tailstock or a drill press) You engage the tap, the tap pulls the top section when you stop the depth, and when you pull it up, the tap reverses itself as long as you keep pressure on it.
Heres how a tapping head works though it's not a Jarvis.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 11, 2017)

Work great don't they, I have a rigid versatapper and wouldn't want to be without it . I even have the hand held for hand drills. This one I think is best for lathe tapping.


----------

